
Building desktop Linux applications with JavaScript - LogicHoleFlaw
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/javascript-gtk-bindings.ars
======
bprater
Why not create a framework that is _not_ platform specific, like AIR?

What are the great hooks into the OS that are so necessary that a person can't
write an app thats run on all three major platforms (or at least have the
option to)?

~~~
wmf
It depends how native you want to be. AIR or wx works fine, but to really get
native look and feel you must write a separate front end for each platform
using the native toolkit.

